# Duck Blind on Pond! - Updated Pictures!



## JNW (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, My buddy Brandon (B.Hud) and I have finally gotten around to putting the finishing touches on our duck blind.  We still have a little work to do, but we are definitely close!

The blind is 6 feet by 13 feet, complete with spots for the ladies and our dogs, as well as a dog ramp.  We have a nice trail cleared from the gate to the blind.  All we need now is a way to get in from the trail.  

I hope you enjoy these pictures.  We've really worked hard on this and can't wait to get some duck blood on it!  Also, this is my duck dog Cabela's first season coming up.  She is ready to go!

P.S.  Thanks to Larry Young Jr. for the advice on using bamboo! This stuff is awesome and once it dies, it will resemble the dead grass around it!  Thanks Larry!


----------



## stowe (Aug 17, 2011)

The bamboo looks good, my exprience says that the bamboo turns to light -almost white when it dies. Keep it in the back of your head, you may want to entertain the thought of a way you darken it up.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 17, 2011)

That is just great. Looks like your dog is excited about the upcoming season! Larry is crazy about that bambo. I swear ducks can't see into it but you can see out.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks good!!


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks great man. Yall should wack em out of that thing hope the hard work pays off


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, I had not thought about bamboo cover, that looks great. Have a great year and take the family often.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 17, 2011)

When the bamboo dries out and turns light hit it with some spray paint to add some shadows. Blind looks good


----------



## JNW (Aug 17, 2011)

Great suggestions with the bamboo and making it a little darker/adding shadows!  We'll definitely be doing that!


----------



## across the river (Aug 17, 2011)

stowe said:


> The bamboo looks good, my exprience says that the bamboo turns to light -almost white when it dies. Keep it in the back of your head, you may want to entertain the thought of a way you darken it up.



It is a permanent blind, so it won't really matter.  If ducks have been feeding on the pond all week with the blind there they will be used to it anyway when he hunts its.   It would be different if he had it on a boat and he was pulling up somewhere for the first time, but it won't matter in this case.   It is no different than that light colored tree sticking out in front.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 17, 2011)

Sweet looking blind, I like it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 17, 2011)

Now thats a great looking blind.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks good man.
How did you put the post in the mud/water?  A big hammer? I have to do the same thing next week.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 18, 2011)

That will work!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks good man!  Hopefully the hard work will pay off and ya'll burn'em this year.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 18, 2011)

Bamboo is natural it changes colors all year long. If you want to add some shadows just add some new green bamboo. But you will find there is no need. You are welcome, thanks. I love using bamboo it is eazy stuff. The blind looks awesome.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 18, 2011)

the blind looks awesome!


----------



## stowe (Aug 18, 2011)

across the river said:


> It is a permanent blind, so it won't really matter.  If ducks have been feeding on the pond all week with the blind there they will be used to it anyway when he hunts its.   It would be different if he had it on a boat and he was pulling up somewhere for the first time, but it won't matter in this case.   It is no different than that light colored tree sticking out in front.


Sounds logical I hope it works out and yall slay em


----------



## duckyaker90 (Aug 18, 2011)

Good lookin blind man. Hope the hard work pays off for you. Best of luck!


----------



## JNW (Aug 18, 2011)

T Tolbert said:


> That looks good man.
> How did you put the post in the mud/water?  A big hammer? I have to do the same thing next week.



Wow guys.  Thanks for all of the positive comments!  As far as how we put the posts in, we dug out as much of the muck/mud as we could from under water until we got to harder dirt.  Then, we cut square holes in the bottom of some cheap Home Depot buckets.  We dug out a hole big enough for the bucket to fit in as deep as we could under water.  Then, and this was the tricky part (it had to be done fast), we poured the concrete in the buckets and pushed them in the hole we dug under water.  The 4 X 4's fit snugly enough in the holes in the bottom of the bucket to not let too much concrete out while we poured it, but it also was just loose enough around the 4 X 4 that concrete could also come out of the bottom to help sturdy it.  

Then, yes, we used sledge hammers to drive the 4X4's down as far as we could (about 4 feet) and waited a day for them to dry.  Came back in a few days and got going on the floor and framework.

I give more detail in the original post below from late last year when we first built it.  Check out posts 1 and 5.  I hope this helps, and good luck!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583252&highlight=


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 19, 2011)

That is great work!


----------



## chadf (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll keep the dogs watered and shells ready for our guns! Breakfast is on me!

Just pm me where to meet ya !


----------



## mossyoak0270 (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll agree with Stowe - I have hunted my entire live on the MS river with alot of bamboo and when it dies, it will have a light tan look to it, so keep an eye on that.

Other than that, great job !!!


----------



## BandedWoodie (Aug 23, 2011)

I think it looks great! We made one last year for our boys to hunt in and it has been mostly covered in morning glory vines this year which are doing a great job of covering it up.  Never thought it would be good to have morning glory vines but they do serve great for camo.


----------



## JNW (Aug 23, 2011)

BandedWoodie said:


> I think it looks great! We made one last year for our boys to hunt in and it has been mostly covered in morning glory vines this year which are doing a great job of covering it up.  Never thought it would be good to have morning glory vines but they do serve great for camo.




Very cool.  I'm kinda hoping that some of the bamboo we put around the blind will grow some root systems.  

It'd be nice, but I doubt it.


----------

